# OMG what IS it?



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2009)

Found this on my Mint Choc. 

Has anyone seen this before?
I'm going to poke it to see if it moves or it is an egg case ... jusr a minute ... 
Yeah it's an egg casing, it is full of oval-shaped pale brown eggs. (I used the x25 eyeglass)
ARGH!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy carumba.

I would be searching everywhere to see if I could find anymore :shocked: 

The 1 good thing about whatever insect did this is it makes a single egg sack and doesnt spread its eggs all over a plant.

eace:


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2009)

It's nearly due for harvest and it has gone rainy so also a chance of mould. I am gonna start chopping I think!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 25, 2009)

almost just puked.... I forgot where i was for a sec and thought you found that in your ice cream!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 25, 2009)

i wonder wta the heck kinda bug made that sak an laid them eggs...?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2009)

I dunno but I hope it isn't gonna come lookin for ME. All those eggs would hatch into some kind of caterpillar I guess that wants to eat my bud. No way, Jose!
I am going to harvest the top third tomorrow because the trichs look about 50% amber, and check the rest very very carefully. Oh well. Just part of the wonderful outdoor experience....


----------



## zipflip (Jun 25, 2009)

but outdoors dependin on your spot there no height or size restrictions nor do you have to hassle wit training etc.... plus im sure yield is more than indoor, no? in plant size comparison...
  i've never grown a full grown plant bigger than 1.5 ft tall indoors yet. i short veg. few weeks is all tho too.
  my outdoor last year they were nice an big. i loved that part of outdoors.
  carrying water for 20 plants in the beginning before males was also a royal hardcore PITA. lol
  if i do do outdoors ever again i will forsure use clones or sex them by takin cuttings prior to puttin outdors.
  do you do clones outdoors or sex tehm or you weed out the males as they pop? cuz last year i use to lay awake at night wonderin if they were poppin an juicin on my girls over 40 miles away where they were. lol it drove me nuts lets just say.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 26, 2009)

...cuz last year i use to lay awake at night wonderin if they were poppin an juicin on my girls over 40 miles away where they were. lol it drove me nuts lets just say. 

:rofl: 

Fem seed. I made it without realising what I was doing. I had to do some research here before I figured it out. Your post made me laugh. Yeah, I do like the outdoors! One of these days I am gonna move to somewhere I can be "Country Cowfreak" (as per the F.F.F. Brothers)
But today I gotta look for more of those egg sacs. Urgh!


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

thats the eggsack strain of marijuana, been eluding growers for years and now youve finally found it!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 26, 2009)

> But today I gotta look for more of those egg sacs. Urgh!


lol  just imagine its an easter egg hunt, might be fun....  lol
  hope ya get em all man.  


> One of these days I am gonna move to somewhere I can be "Country Cowfreak"


 country cowfreak?? wats that man? lol 



> thats the eggsack strain of marijuana, been eluding growers for years and now youve finally found it!


so thats where she went to. you wanna tell er she's late for dinner and come back home to me.?  LOL


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 26, 2009)

YICKS that UGLY....


----------



## leafminer (Jun 27, 2009)

zipflip, Country Cowfreak is the rural cousin of one of the Fabulous Furry Freak Bros.
He lives out in the boonies and grows acres of MJ.
If you haven't seen the comics you have a real treat in store! Google...


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

funny.. lol  i just googled it  found few hits on em .


----------



## laylow6988 (Jun 28, 2009)

So nobody knows what it is? 
When I find a cocoon or egg sack around I always put in in a jar with a fine silkscreen over it. Now I can identify some of the critters that put them there. Spiders and the praying mantis both leave sacks. They are not always pests. 
But that particular egg sack I don't think I've seen.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

that makes perfect sense there to do just that laylow...  imo


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Urgh what the hell.

Wow man tin foil hat time cos thats got to be an alien egg sack of some kind lol.

Hope you figure it out i'm intrigued


----------



## laylow6988 (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> that makes perfect sense there to do just that laylow... imo


 

Yeah I just hatched a moth that I've had for like 4 months now. Found it where I was planting... so I wanted to know what it turned into. It was a brown hard cocoon that wiggled a lil when you touch it.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> It was a brown hard cocoon that wiggled a lil when you touch it.



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

im so sorry i tried so hard to refrain  but i just couldnt lol


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i dont kow your character yet on here laylow so i apologize if i offended you wit that. i hope you have a sense humor tho like alot of us here do. 
  but the hatchin the egg thing caccoon watever . really tho i think that might be neat just to watch its progress. i did that in like 5th grade i think for a science project. it was fun i thought then. and was cool watchin it do its thang.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> im so sorry i tried so hard to refrain but i just couldnt lol


 
:spit: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :evil:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

laylow nvr said anythin bak ..  i hope i didnt upset him/her wit the wisecrack. 
   laylow if ya out there let me knwo ya not mad at me if you not. cuz im worried i offended you.  for real tho. 
  im usually not like this guys. im a lil loopy. im outta smoke so i been up  for long time. prolly why i cant sleep too lol.
  this bein sober now almost feels like a hi all in its own after bein hi like nonstop constant the whole last month. maybe i needed a break anyway.
  every now an then even tho it feels like im in hell when i run out for a while, i cant help but also think that just like everythin else a guys gotta pace himself or take a lil breather.  inhale... now exhale  ok im done. i wanna get hi now.  
  booyah !!!:headbang2:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

*HA HA HA DO YOUR RIP SON LOL!!!*

I've got plenty zip mate lol, o well never mind


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> HA HA HA DO YOUR RIP SON LOL!!!


 hold on a minute i actually bet i got a bud or two layin around somewhere.
 i got 3 diff metal brief case thingy's full of glass pipes keychain pill containers all sorts smoking apparatus's etc and i always seem to put a bud in somethin now an then and i dont really run out much often so no need to really go lookin for any and when i do finally go dry i forgotten all bout it.
  ima tear my house apart today  lateron.
  oh man i even tried goin for a resin hit off one my clogged up glass pieces an oh holy hell. never again. bleghhhh


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to scrape a pipe and smear it all over a rizzla then sprinkle a lil tobaco and job done.
Can be some powerfull stuff i'm tellin ya


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> rizzla


wat in the world is that NB?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Well i miss spelt it cos it rizla but you dont know what rizla are?
Huh? Must be called something else round your parts.
Rollin paper/ skins/ rizla/ thin paper stuff wiv gum on the edge lol  hehehe


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i guess i never herd em called rizlas before.
 but i do know wat papers are man  lol.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jul 2, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i dont kow your character yet on here laylow so i apologize if i offended you wit that. i hope you have a sense humor tho like alot of us here do.
> but the hatchin the egg thing caccoon watever . really tho i think that might be neat just to watch its progress. i did that in like 5th grade i think for a science project. it was fun i thought then. and was cool watchin it do its thang.


 
You are clear... I smoked right before I read it. So I guess it was funny


----------



## crazydog (Aug 29, 2009)

june beetle


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2009)

very funny thread, and now...we know what that was?  June Beatle?


----------



## crazydog (Aug 29, 2009)

yep,i see them every year up here in northern humboldt.one time i saw two of them flying at the beach trying to dodge being a meal for about 30 seagulls.they also make a weird squeak/chirp sound when messed with.


----------

